# clark county



## nightshifft (Apr 23, 2013)

was down in hillsboro this weekend found 4 but my girlfriends mom found 19 went to day back here in clark county and never saw a thing


----------



## Ron Vincent Jr. (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm sort of glad that I'm not the only one who's not finding any. That must mean that they're just not popping yet. I've found a few dried out small ones, a few falsies, and just a few golf ball sized Grey's. 
I'm gonna go out now, and then again, after the rain to scope it out! I want mushrooms dangit!


----------



## Ron Vincent Jr. (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm puttin on my camouflage, and sneaking into a place that I'm pretty certain should be holding some damn shroons!


----------

